# 14th December - Kneesworth Christmas meet :-)



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

I will update this posting once more info is known but basically the Christmas meet / meal will be Wednesday 14th December, I will sort out a menu nearer the time but as last year you will be able to go for 1, 2 or 3 course option 

The address is:

The Cambridge Motel, Dunsbridge Turnpike, Shepreth, Royston, Hertfordshire, SG8 6RA. Tel:01763 260414 (Its on the A10).

*Attendees:-*
NormStrm & Tina
was & Ho ho ho  
NaughTTy
moley & Tina
genocidalduck
Chip_iTT
ttvic
nutts
clived
spilmah
Love_iTT & Hazel
NickP
Mayur & Surbhi 
SBJ & Claire
markTT225
pgtt - hopefully 
scoTTy


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

Ho ho ho [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

was said:


> Ho ho ho [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


You're bringing 3 'ho's with you - hope you're going to share :roll: 

Should be able to make this Norman - Looks like I won't need a date :wink:


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

Definitely up for this. I'll try and get Bunny (another Tina) to come along as well - she normally works mid week evenings, but she's got sufficient time to get this day off.

Ho, ho, ho indeed 

Moley


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

im having the last Ho


----------



## Chip_iTT (Nov 14, 2003)

will try and be there, sadly unaccompanied as her indoors wont go to 'sad' events ... maybe I'll bring a friend, if i can find one who'd like to come


----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

Look forward to attending this bash Norm


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

Irvine & Vic

[smiley=thumbsup.gif] Sure it will be a good bash


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

After the excitement of the last one... how could I resist. Put me down for this Norm 

Anyone know of a nearby hotel?


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

I should still be on for this one.


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

nutts said:


> After the excitement of the last one... how could I resist. Put me down for this Norm
> 
> Anyone know of a nearby hotel?


There are some rooms at the venue - it is the Cambridge *Motel* after all! ;-)


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

NormStrm said:


> Irvine & Vic
> 
> [smiley=thumbsup.gif] Sure it will be a good bash


Oh so if its a bash what do i wear........Apair of boxing gloves or something abit smarter


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

clived said:


> nutts said:
> 
> 
> > After the excitement of the last one... how could I resist. Put me down for this Norm
> ...


Is it this place ?

*Name* The Cambridge Motel 
*Address* A10 London Road, Shepreth 
*Town* Royston 
*County* Hertfordshire 
*Postcode* SG8 6QT 
*Phone *01763 260414


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

nutts said:


> clived said:
> 
> 
> > nutts said:
> ...


Yes The Cambridge Motel, Dunsbridge Turnpike, Shepreth, Royston, Hertfordshire, SG8 6RA. Tel:01763 260414 (Its on the A10).


----------



## drive-itt (Oct 14, 2005)

Have fun everybody... 

Some of us will be stuck at work :?

Hope to get there one day and meet you lot...

Take some pics Norm...


----------



## spilmah (Nov 28, 2003)

Can you add me to the list please Norman


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

nutts, jampott, clived & spilmah all added to the list [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

I will check with Dimos as he was going to suggest specials but I believe the usual menu will also be available. I'll update once I hear.

Norman


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

drive-itt said:


> Have fun everybody...
> 
> Some of us will be stuck at work :?
> 
> ...


Ade

Sorry to hear you won't be able to join us, I'm sure we will share the pics of the evening - I just remember to actually take some pics 

Norman


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

NormStrm said:


> nutts, jampott, clived & spilmah all added to the list [smiley=thumbsup.gif]
> 
> I will check with Dimos as he was going to suggest specials but I believe the usual menu will also be available. I'll update once I hear.
> 
> Norman


Either Xmas dinner or Gammon. If there's no Gammon on the menu (whether I decide to have it or not) I'm not coming on principle, and you can tell Dimos that... :lol:


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

jampott said:


> NormStrm said:
> 
> 
> > nutts, jampott, clived & spilmah all added to the list [smiley=thumbsup.gif]
> ...


Not sure if he will fit on your plate


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Norm, can you put Hazel and me on the list please.

Ta :wink:

Graham


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

Love_iTT said:


> Norm, can you put Hazel and me on the list please.


List updated as requested 

Norman


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

BTW is this a dressy up dinner or can you get away with wearing what Tim wears


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

genocidalduck said:


> BTW is this a dressy up dinner or can you get away with wearing what Tim wears


Why, you little cunt!


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

I didn't make the November one, but am definatley going to make this one! 

Also if anyone needs some Virosol and would like to avoid postage charges, let me know as I have found a supplier that is a 15 min drive away (http://www.olympiccleaning.co.uk/)


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

NickP said:


> I didn't make the November one, but am definatley going to make this one!
> 
> Also if anyone needs some Virosol and would like to avoid postage charges, let me know as I have found a supplier that is a 15 min drive away (http://www.olympiccleaning.co.uk/)


Ooooh, yes please! Can you put me down for two 5 ltr containers. Do you want me to send you a cheque by post or will paying you on the night be OK, let me know how you want me to pay.

Cheers Nick.

Graham


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

NickP said:


> I didn't make the November one, but am definatley going to make this one!
> 
> Also if anyone needs some Virosol and would like to avoid postage charges, let me know as I have found a supplier that is a 15 min drive away (http://www.olympiccleaning.co.uk/)


Perfect timing  - I was just about to go online and order some - glad I looked here first 

Can you put me down for a couple of 5ltr containers too? As with Graham - just let me know how you want payment - Thanks Nick

Paul


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

jampott said:


> genocidalduck said:
> 
> 
> > BTW is this a dressy up dinner or can you get away with wearing what Tim wears
> ...


----------



## Mayur (Jan 29, 2004)

Hi Norm,
Could you add Surbhi and myself to the list please.

Nicky Bagley would like to come as well.

So 3 more for the list.

BTW, Surbhi is on a special veg diet and I would like to chat to Dimos about it. Could you please pm me his telno.

Looking forward to meeting everyone.


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

Mayur said:


> Hi Norm,
> Could you add Surbhi and myself to the list please.


Nice one Mayur - Tina and I will look forward to seeing guys again.

Cheers.

Moley


----------



## spilmah (Nov 28, 2003)

moley said:


> Mayur said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Norm,
> ...


Great One!! Look forward to seeing you both Tooooo


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

NickP said:


> I didn't make the November one, but am definatley going to make this one!


Look forward to seeing you again Nick [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

Mayur said:


> Hi Norm,
> Could you add Surbhi and myself to the list please.
> 
> Nicky Bagley would like to come as well.
> ...


  Another 3 - excellent, now will the table in the window be big enough for us all :wink:

I've not had the menu from Dimos as yet, so will call him later. His no is on first posting (well it is now  ) - Tel:01763 260414

Norman


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Mayur said:


> Hi Norm,
> Could you add Surbhi and myself to the list please.
> 
> Nicky Bagley would like to come as well.
> ...


Look forward to seeing you both Mayur... and Nicky - Is that Nicky as in Nicky and John? Would be good to see her again - think the last time I met her was at an AmD meet in Feb '04.


----------



## Mayur (Jan 29, 2004)

Moley, Sam, Norm
You guys just want to see me in Surbhi's Renault Migrane :wink: 
We're looking forward to meeting everyone for another Christmas bash...the Kneesworth crew are a special bunch.

NaughTTy, yep it is the Nicky of ex-John.


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Mayur said:


> Moley, Sam, Norm
> You guys just want to see me in Surbhi's Renault Migrane :wink:
> We're looking forward to meeting everyone for another Christmas bash...the Kneesworth crew are a special bunch.
> 
> NaughTTy, yep it is the Nicky of ex-John.


Ah - thought I recognised the name - hope she got to keep the TT :wink: :roll:


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

This is Nicky in a fine looking TTR


----------



## Chip_iTT (Nov 14, 2003)

Our works do was on the 16th but has been moved to the 14th cos of a venue cock-up . Now since i have a load of new starters in my team it is felt generally good practice to go to works do, which starts about 2pm and goes on into wee small hours...

So now I have a dilemma...

1. go to works do...
2. go to works do but leave at 6 (but that means sticking to the lemonade) and come on to Kneesworth by 8:30
3. dont go to works do at all and come to Kneesworth at 7:30
4. go home and sulk because i can't decide

help!


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Chip_iTT said:


> Our works do was on the 16th but has been moved to the 14th cos of a venue cock-up . Now since i have a load of new starters in my team it is felt generally good practice to go to works do, which starts about 2pm and goes on into wee small hours...
> 
> So now I have a dilemma...
> 
> ...


If it helps, Irving, the same just happened to me. Moved from 8th to 14th December, and its the sort of party that starts at lunchtime and continues all afternoon - not just Xmas meal and go back to work... 

I don't think I can manage 2 Xmas dinners in 1 day, and also wouldn't be able to have an Xmas drink with my colleagues. The venue is walking distance from my house AND work, so is the perfect situation for me to have a drink and not worry about the car...

I'm going to mull it over, but it looks like I'll be missing Kneesworth. Bloody work.


----------



## SBJ (Jun 29, 2002)

Hi Norman,

Can you add Claire and myself to the list?

Thanks
Simon


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

Simon I've added you and Claire to the list 

Spoke to Dimos today and he assures me he will send me through a menu after he closes tonight, if so then I'll hopefully post it up in the morning.

Irving & jampott - end of the day only you will be able to make the decision, and afterall it work that pays for our cars :wink:

Norman


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

Virosol sorted for

Graham 10lt
Paul 10lt
Was 10lt

If anyone else wants any I'll need to know before next Friday (9th) 

Nick


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

NickP said:


> Virosol sorted for
> 
> Graham 10lt
> Paul 10lt
> ...


Thanks Nick 

COD or wold you like a cheque up front?

Paul


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

NaughTTy said:


> NickP said:
> 
> 
> > Virosol sorted for
> ...


COD is fine


----------



## Chip_iTT (Nov 14, 2003)

Well the decision has been taken out of my hands  the works do has moved (or so it seems) to 21st cos not enuf people could come on the 14th.... so I'll be there (assuming it doesnt all change again)

the words p*ss-up and brewery come to mind....


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

Chip_iTT said:


> Well the decision has been taken out of my hands  the works do has moved (or so it seems) to 21st cos not enuf people could come on the 14th.... so I'll be there (assuming it doesnt all change again)
> 
> the words p*ss-up and brewery come to mind....


Excellent  so glad you will be able to join us 8)


----------



## markTT225 (Apr 8, 2004)

Norm, It looks like I can make this one!  The other half is on her works xmas do on that night though, so just me on me tod I'm afraid.

Graveley crewe 6:45 in the normal place :wink:


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

Mark [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

I keep getting promised a menu will be emailed to me but to no avail  I'll try to chase again as it will be a lot easier to know what people want ahead of arrival.

Norman


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

Looks like I may not have the TT for the 14th - it goes in for the accident repair on the 12th and I'm not sure how long they'll take - fingers crossed it will be ready (and hopefully clean 8) ). Otherwise I may be in something in the same class as Mayur/Surbhi's 

Moley


----------



## Mayur (Jan 29, 2004)

moley said:


> Looks like I may not have the TT for the 14th - it goes in for the accident repair on the 12th and I'm not sure how long they'll take - fingers crossed it will be ready (and hopefully clean 8) ). Otherwise I may be in something in the same class as Mayur/Surbhi's
> 
> Moley


Awe... you're doing this just so that we don't feel out of place 

Good luck with the repair... nothing too serious I hope.


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

Mayur said:


> moley said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like I may not have the TT for the 14th - it goes in for the accident repair on the 12th and I'm not sure how long they'll take - fingers crossed it will be ready (and hopefully clean 8) ). Otherwise I may be in something in the same class as Mayur/Surbhi's
> ...


  Thanks Mayur, nothing too serious - just a rear shunt causing scratches (hopefully nothing more). Details here:

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/viewtopic.php?t=53543

Cheers.

Moley


----------



## pgtt (May 7, 2002)

gonna try get to this one folks


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

NickP said:


> Virosol sorted for
> 
> Graham 10lt
> Paul 10lt
> ...


Just a reminder


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

NickP said:


> NickP said:
> 
> 
> > Virosol sorted for
> ...


Oh go on I'll have 10lt as well, I seem to be using more this time of the year for some reason :roll:

Cheers

Norman


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

pgtt said:


> gonna try get to this one folks


Hi Phil

Will be great to see you [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Will you be joining us for a meal ?

Norman


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

Well I should be in a TT for the meet - either mine if it's been repaired or a TTC 225 on loan from Bristol & London  Sorry Mayur :wink:

Moley


----------



## pgtt (May 7, 2002)

NormStrm said:


> pgtt said:
> 
> 
> > gonna try get to this one folks
> ...


Hi Norm, Im still not 100% on wednesday yet so I'll leave it at that for the min. 
Cheers


----------



## Mayur (Jan 29, 2004)

Everyone turning up at 7.30 ish?


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

Mayur said:


> Everyone turning up at 7.30 ish?


Yep, 19:15 - 19:30 ish.

Look out for a silver TT*R* 225  Picked it up this morning and it was filthy so just spent an hour or so giving it a good clean. All four alloys have bad scuffs - glad it's not mine.

Going to be interesting to compare a Roadster with the Coupe. First thing is it's a lot quicker to clean 

See you all on Wednesday.

Moley


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

I've got the green light to come out ! 8)

As long as Audi get my brakes fixed (stuck piston) tomorrow morning then I'll be there.

Norm - if it still fits I'll wear it! 8)


----------



## Mayur (Jan 29, 2004)

Norm, Nicky Bagley cannot make it. She apologises.
Please delete her from the list.


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

Mayur said:


> Norm, Nicky Bagley cannot make it. She apologises.
> Please delete her from the list.


That's a pity was looking forward to seeing her again.
Thanks for letting me know.

Norman


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

scoTTy said:


> I've got the green light to come out ! 8)
> 
> As long as Audi get my brakes fixed (stuck piston) tomorrow morning then I'll be there.
> 
> Norm - if it still fits I'll wear it! 8)


Fingers crossed they can sort the brakes out.

8) very tempting indeed 

Norman


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

The brakes are now in a working order....if not fully resolved....so I will be there tonight.


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

scoTTy said:


> The brakes are now in a working order....if not fully resolved....so I will be there tonight.


 8) C U tonight


----------



## markTT225 (Apr 8, 2004)

Hi Chaps,

Any takers for the mini cruise from Graveley 6:45 to 7:00 pm?


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

I'll be there for 7(ish)


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Hi guys,

Just wanted to wish you all a very merry Xmas in my absence. See you all in the new year!


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

Unfortunately the email(s) Dimos sent me with the menu's selections never arrived!!

So please order your food on arrival just make sure they know your with the TTOC party  Up to you whether you want 3 courses or not.

I am dependant on Tina getting home from work on the train :? but she is trying to get the earlier train, but I should be there by 20:00 - just so you know I have not forgotton [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

C U all later

Norman


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

markTT225 said:


> Hi Chaps,
> 
> Any takers for the mini cruise from Graveley 6:45 to 7:00 pm?


Yes. I'll be there just b4 7.


----------



## ChilliTT (Apr 6, 2005)

[smiley=santa.gif] Seasons Greetings [smiley=santa.gif]

Unfortunately I can't make it 

Have a great time, see you all in the New Year.

Nigel


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

With every meet i go to they just seem to get better. [smiley=thumbsup.gif] Good to meet up with everyone again......Although for some reason it seems like just a few days ago i was talking to some of you :? 

Excellent dinner as always! Thanks for organising Norm & Tina 

Oh and thanks again for the pics Norman that show my car actually burning the track up [smiley=dude.gif]

Cant wait until the next one


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Just got home :roll:

Apologies if I can't remember everyone's names... occupation hazard :roll: :wink: 

And if I didn't say it during the evening... Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

Thanks to everyone for making the Christmas meet such a success, well once I was eventually given a copy of the pre order menu 

Jamie glad you enjoyed the pics 8)

Thanks NickP for being our Virosol supplier [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year to one and all [smiley=santa.gif]

Norman


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Norm - thanks again for arranging it and to everyone else for making it the event it was.

NickP - Totally forgot about Vag-Com. Sorry. Hopefully Norm sorted you out. The only time I used it was when Clive was checking how much boost he has under full power. The answer was "enough" (well for most people!!) 8)


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Norman - stand up and take a bow....t'was a great evening last night (once I finally got there!).

Really good to see everyone and meet some "other/better halves" again too. 

NickP - thanks for the Virisol - I may have an order for some more next time you come :wink:

Graham - many congrats on your piece of glass 

Sam - hope Mark and I didn't embarrass you too much - and thanks for eggs...and the disc 

Was - Hope your cold gets better soon and thanks for confirming I got an absolute bargain 

Wish I had had time to get around to talking to everybody - there were quite a few of us weren't there 

Happy Christmas all and a great New Year - see you in January.


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Well done Norm and Tina for organising a great evening once again, excellent. Hazel and I had a lovely time.

It was great seeing so many people there and I think I managed to get round to most to wish them a 'Merry Christmas' - if I missed anyone then please accept my appologies :wink:

I've now Swissold (SP)! my award and its now sitting all sparkly next to my Mac, thanks Mark for taking the time and trouble to come along to present this to me - cheers 

Have a great Christmas one and all and I'll see you all next year.

Graham


----------



## dimitt (Apr 21, 2004)

Sounds like a great evening, I hate missing the meets!

Anyway, hope to see you all soon and Happy Christmas to all the Kneesworth people


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

dimitt said:


> Sounds like a great evening, I hate missing the meets!
> 
> Anyway, hope to see you all soon and Happy Christmas to all the Kneesworth people


Happy Christmas dimitt


----------



## dimitt (Apr 21, 2004)

Cheers matey....

(car looks absolutely stunning by the way, great article in absoluTTe too)


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

dimitt said:


> Cheers matey....
> 
> (car looks absolutely stunning by the way, great article in absoluTTe too)


Thanks mate  Not quite as good as that now but I need to give it a bit of TLC - been seriously lacking on car-cleaning time lately :roll:


----------



## Mayur (Jan 29, 2004)

Thanks for organising another terrific meet Norman and Tina,

It was so nice meeting everyone.

Graham your award was stunning...just make sure you get an extended warranty for it ;-)

We're wishing you all a safe and cosy Christmas !


----------



## spilmah (Nov 28, 2003)

Top TT night Norman & Tina 

Lovely to see eveyone, great food, great company, just great.

A Very Merry Christmas to you all, and a Happy New Year 

Congratulations to Graham on your Award  well done!!!!

Wishing you all the very best for 2006.

Sam XX 8) See you all in January


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

Well I think everyone has said it but I'll say it again - many thanks Norman and Tina for a great evening. Both (my) Tina and myself had a very enjoyable evening. Sorry we didn't get around to talking to everyone.

I'll also echo my congrats to Graham for the well deserved Audi Driver award - glad you're looking after it - any mods yet :roll: 

Hope everyone has a very happy and safe Christmas. See you all in 2006.

Moley & Tina


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

Love_iTT said:


> I've now Swissold (SP)! my award and its now sitting all sparkly next to my Mac, thanks Mark for taking the time and trouble to come along to present this to me - cheers


Only had time to give it a quick dust - knew it needed the expert touch to get it into concours condition :wink:

Lou :-*


----------



## spilmah (Nov 28, 2003)

Where's all the photos that were taken?? I have 3 but can't host cos Im hopeless at technology LOL :lol: Any takers 

Sam xx


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Sam

email them to me and I'll host them


----------



## spilmah (Nov 28, 2003)

Cheers Mark 

you have email 

Sam


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Sam's pics 

The dinner table

Clive's portion :wink:


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

t7 said:


> Love_iTT said:
> 
> 
> > I've now Swissold (SP)! my award and its now sitting all sparkly next to my Mac, thanks Mark for taking the time and trouble to come along to present this to me - cheers
> ...


Hi Lou,
I was only joking about the Swissol, it looked superb - honest. Thanks for dusting it though :-*

Graham


----------

